# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  В Канаде пересчитали секслунатиков

## Irina

*В Канаде пересчитали секслунатиков*


ОТТАВА, 7 июня. Канадские ученые впервые представили доказательства широкой распространенности разновидности нарушений сна, известной как сексомния.

Как передает «Компьюлента», на ежегодном собрании Ассоциации обществ исследователей сна сотрудники Университетской сети учреждений здравоохранения сообщили, что 7,6% пациентов центра нарушения сна сталкивались с этой проблемой. Бессознательный секс во время сна более характерен для мужчин (11, чем для женщин (4.

«Секс во время сна разительно отличается от среднестатистических сексуальных снов, — сообщает медицинский портал. — Сны снятся во время «быстрого сна», когда тело по большей части парализовано. Секс во сне случается во время частичного пробуждения из глубокого сна, когда человек может свободно двигаться. Впоследствии при соответствующих обстоятельствах сны можно вспомнить. Но секс во время сна, похоже, является прерогативой преисподней сознания, где мозговые области, отвечающие за высокие мысли, суждение и размышление, отключены, а области, управляющие более примитивными функциями (такими, как движение, питание и секс), все еще действуют. Стоит соединить их, и мы получим опасную комбинацию для человека, и так предрасположенного к хождению во сне и другим парасомниям. Для такого человека любой фактор, вызывающий более глубокий сон, – злоупотребление алкоголем или постоянное недосыпание – только повышает риск.»

Канадские ученые обследовали на этот предмет более 800 пациентов центра нарушения сна. «Это первое исследование частотности сексомнии, — заявил один из авторов работы Шарон Чун. — Следует подчеркнуть, что мы изучали только больных, госпитализированных в клинику. Среди всего населения этот процент должен быть намного ниже».

С другой стороны, многие неохотно рассказывают о своих ночных приключениях. Только четверо из 63 пациентов центра, страдающих сексомнией, признавались в этом лечащему врачу. К сожалению, исследование показало, что сексомния не снимает другие симптомы расстройства сна: бессонницу, усталость, подавленное настроение.

Зато группе ученых удалось получить данные о том, что повышает риск сексомнии. Люди, страдающие этой и другими формами расстройства сна, одинаково активно курят и потребляют кофеин, но занимавшиеся «сонным сексом» чаще других пациентов центра признавались в употреблении наркотиков (15,9% против 7,7.

Подчеркивается, что секс во время сна может приводить как к физическим, так и к психологическим травмам. Порой во время «секса во сне» люди бывают гораздо грубее, чем во время «обычного секса».Так, «один мужчина настолько энергично мастурбировал во сне, что у него появились «многочисленные ушибы пениса», в результате которых он не мог заниматься сексом более восьми лет».

----------

